# Stuffed French Toast Fattie and Sausage & Biscut Fattie



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2010)

While the family and I were on vacation at Disneyland in CA we had breakfast at a place called Mimi's Cafe, and I had French Toast stuffed with a mixture of cream cheese and orange marmalade - was awesome! Sooo of course I decided putting it into a fattie would make it better. I was planning on smoking some chicken for dinner so I decided to smoke the fatties at the same time then cut slices and have them with breakfast the next morning.

I was at Wal*mart and saw they had Farmland All Natural sausage.... then lo and behold BACON & SAUSAGE! I mean what makes a fattie better?! MORE BACON!








Picture of the two chubs bacon sausage on the left had much higher fat content!







While the sausage set up in the freezer a bit I got the chicken on the smoker for dinner.







....mixed up 1 package cream cheese with about 3/4 cup of orange marmalade.







Made up two pieces of french toast and put a good layer of cream cheese mix in and set aside to cool a bit.







Assembled the biscut and gravy fattie first. Cooked up some Pillsbury butermilk biscuts and just used a can of Libby's sausage gravy. Topped it off with some cheder cheese.







Next was the stuffed french toast fattie, using the bacon sausage. Chopped up the french toast and added some maple syrup for another layer of flavor. Note: with the higher fat content of the bacon sausage it realy wanted to stick to the bag more, even after being in the freezer. I would suggest using a paper towel and some oil to coat the inside of the bag so it will release, and give it a little bit longer in the freezer.







Fatties joined the chicken on the WSM for for a couple of hours of TBS! Did the bacon wrap instead of weave out of lazines... lol.







Pulled the fatties off after about 2 hrs. For the last 1/2 hr. had the smoker running around 300 to crisp the bacon and chicken skin.







Had to cut a sample piece off of each fattie while they were warm. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Biscut and gravy turned out awesome! French toast was even better! The bacon sausage was saltier than regular sausage, but the cream cheese helped offset the saltiness.







.... 1/2 hour later chicken came off for dinner.... forgot to get a picture of the plated chicken.







Woke up this morning cooked up some potato's, fried up some eggs, and reheated slices of fatties. Put a little extra maple syrup on the french toast fattie.... mmmm, mmmm, good!


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 4, 2010)

Them suckers look great. thanks for sharing  the idea's and Q-view


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 4, 2010)

That last plate of everything plus the fried potatoes got me drooling everywhere. Great looking smokes, and love the step-by-step pics ya shared with us!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG ---- Breakfast fit for a King!

And laid out nice for us!

Great directions!

AWESOME !

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 4, 2010)

Now thats the way to start a good day out with some pieces of that. I hope your a Daddy for the kids would love that one in the morning.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2010)

Strangely enough the kids weren't super keen on it. Wife and I thought they were the best ones yet... lol.


----------

